# hobart slicer problems



## davidvzx (Feb 14, 2011)

*I have a hobart slicer model#2912 i put a new indicator light in because it blew up then found out the motor wont stay on after releasing the on/off switch.*
*I cant find anywhere a schematic or wiring diagram*
*on the web.it looks like it has a relay in there that might be the problem- but i dont want to quess.Does anybody out there have a idea what the problem might be and where i can get a diagram?*
*Thanks-dave*


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Google hobart 2912 wiring diagram. I think you will find free dl on the hobart site

I did google it, but I don't think links are allowed here.


----------



## davidvzx (Feb 14, 2011)

i called hobart boston and they said they might be able to email a diagram-when i called them i said to myself that they were not even going to talk to me because i dont work for hobart- there a breed all on there own!!


----------

